# 4 Steps to a Solid Golf Grip



## NikosCC

Step 1 - Do this without a glove to really get the feel. Hold the grip of the club against your outstretched left hand. The handle should extend from the fatty portion of your hand (just below your pinkie) to the middle crease of your index finger.










Step 2 - Put your glove on and take your left-hand grip. Place the club how you had it in Step 1 — your palm on top and your fingers curled around the handle. You should apply pressure with the last three fingers of your left hand; you shouldn't feel pressure in your palm.










Step 3 - When you position your right hand, the handle should rest across the base of your right pinkie to the top crease of your index finger. This sets your right palm to the side and a little on top of the club. Your index finger wraps around the handle.










Step 4 - With your fully formed grip, hold the club at waist height in front of you and check the positioning. The Vs formed by the thumbs and index fingers of both your hands should point to the right side of your face. If you see the two Vs point there, you are good to go.


----------



## Heathens

Thanks for this advice - I'm not too happy witht he way that I've been holding my club, I'll certainly try this one this week.


----------



## Surtees

Heath at a lot of local pro shops you can buy a grip trainer it is a grip that has grooves and raised part to force you to grip the club right.


----------



## Heathens

Thanks for the help - I'll look into it.


----------

